# Ir ter com alguém



## TereV

En portugués hay una expresión que significa que vamos a ver a alguien.

La expresión es: ir ter com. Ejemplo: Vou ter com ela./ Fui ter com ela ontem.

Existirá alguna expresión equivalente en español?


----------



## coquis14

Bienvenido/a TereV
Lo único que se me ocurre de momento es:_Voy a encontrarme con ella;Fui a encontrarme con ella._

Saludos


----------



## Tomby

Olá, Terev:
Acho uma construção gramatical bastante estranha: {Ir + verbo Ter + preposição + ... (pronome indefinido)...?}
Esperemos a opinião dos espertos.
Cumprimentos!
TT.


----------



## towombly

En Portugal se utiliza esa construcción para decir que se ha quedado con alguien. 
_Fui ter com ela ontem_ = Ayer quedé con ella.


----------



## Sherezade_

Concuerdo con towombly: creo que "quedar" es el verbo perfecto.

Saludos


----------



## Tomby

Towombly y Sherezade: gracias por la información; desconocía tal construcción. 
¡Saludos!
TT.


----------



## coolbrowne

Note que não se trata de uma construção genérica "_verbo Ter + preposição_", mas especificamente *ir* (a) *ter* *com *(Fulano). Poder-se-ia mesmo dizer que é uma expressão idiomática


Tombatossals said:


> ...construção gramatical bastante estranha: {Ir + verbo Ter + preposição + ... (pronome indefinido)...?}


*coquis14* está correto.  Significa exatamente "ir encontrar(-se) com". Suspeito que etimologicamente seja uma evolução de "ir ter [encontro] com", mas não tenho meios de verificar.

Por lo tanto (lo siento ), _no incluye_ el elemento de quedarse


towombly said:


> En Portugal se utiliza esa construcción para decir que se ha quedado con alguien.


Saludos


----------



## Carfer

coolbrowne said:


> Por lo tanto (lo siento ), _no incluye_ el elemento de quedarse


 
Coolbrowne tem toda a razão, '_quedar_' em português diz-se '_combinar_'. '_Ir_ _ter_' é só _encontrar-se com_ ou então _aparecer num local_ _previamente combinado_(_'Vou lá ter'_, por exemplo).


----------



## Mangato

Carfer said:


> Coolbrowne tem toda a razão, '_quedar_' em português diz-se '_combinar_'. '_Ir_ _ter_' é só _encontrar-se com_ ou então _aparecer num local_ _previamente combinado_(_'Vou lá ter'_, por exemplo).


 
Interpreto que há uma elisión de encontro.
Vou ter (encontro) com. No galego é assim.

*Vámo-la ter!*, tem outra significação: ameaça. Não sei se no português também é assim.

Obrigado e cumprimentos


----------



## Carfer

Mangato said:


> Interpreto que há uma elisión de encontro.
> Vou ter (encontro) com. No galego é assim.
> 
> *Vámo-la ter!*, tem outra significação: ameaça. Não sei se no português também é assim.
> 
> Obrigado e cumprimentos


 
Quanto a _'ir ter *com* alguém'_ ou _'ir ter *a* algum lado',_ há no _'Ciberdúvidas'_ as seguintes entradas, a última das quais esclarecedora do ponto de vista etimológico_:_
http://www.ciberduvidas.com/pergunta.php?id=22049
http://www.ciberduvidas.com/pergunta.php?id=14352
http://www.ciberduvidas.com/pergunta.php?id=16269 

Quanto a _'ir ter alguma coisa' _com o significado de ameaça, sim, existe (na expressão _'Vamos tê-las',_ por exemplo_),_ mas não me parece que seja de uso comum. 

Um abraço


----------



## Mangato

Carfer said:


> Quanto a _'ir ter *com* alguém'_ ou _'ir ter *a* algum lado',_ há no _'Ciberdúvidas'_ as seguintes entradas, a última das quais esclarecedora do ponto de vista etimológico_:_
> http://www.ciberduvidas.com/pergunta.php?id=22049
> http://www.ciberduvidas.com/pergunta.php?id=14352
> http://www.ciberduvidas.com/pergunta.php?id=16269
> 
> Quanto a _'ir ter alguma coisa' _com o significado de ameaça, sim, existe (na expressão _'Vamos tê-las',_ por exemplo_),_ mas não me parece que seja de uso comum.
> 
> Um abraço


 

Muito obrigado


----------



## Naticruz

¿Será que a expressão «vou ter com ela» poderá ser retrovertida para espanhol por: «Voy a por ella»?

Grata de antemão


----------



## coquis14

Naticruz said:


> ¿Será que a expressão «vou ter com ela» poderá ser retrovertida para espanhol por: «Voy a por ella»?
> 
> Grata de antemão


 Não Nati , não pode. Além disso , note que tem dois preposicões nessa frase.

Abraços


----------



## Mangato

Naticruz said:


> ¿Será que a expressão «vou ter com ela» poderá ser retrovertida para espanhol por: «Voy a por ella»?
> 
> Grata de antemão


Es cuestión de matices. 

Voy a por ella, indica una determinación de victoria. Por ejemplo en una competición deportiva. Lembre futebol

 Vo a por él /ella refiriéndose a una presona, expresa una intención violenta, física o psicológica. En cualquier caso agresiva.

Não sei se me fiz entender

Cumprimentos


----------



## Naticruz

Mangato said:


> Es cuestión de matices.
> 
> Voy a por ella, indica una determinación de victoria. Por ejemplo en una competición deportiva. Lembre futebol
> 
> Vo a por él /ella refiriéndose a una presona, expresa una intención violenta, física o psicológica. En cualquier caso agresiva.
> 
> Não sei se me fiz entender
> 
> Cumprimentos


Muchas gracias, Mangato.

De hecho no tenía muy claro el significado de esta expresión española. Pensaba yo que era ir al encuentro de alguien sin las intenciones malévolas que se le atribuyen. 

Bajo el punto de vista deportivo también lo entendí perfectamente. Mira, Mañana Benfica va a por ella al Porto. ¡Ojalá tenga éxito! 

Un abrazo


----------



## Carfer

Mangato said:


> Voy a por ella, indica una determinación de victoria. Por ejemplo en una competición deportiva.


 
É o mesmo que em português _'Vamos a eles!_', _'Vamos a ela!_', etc.


----------

